# New rtv with Boss v



## jmorgan71587 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like this thing will do great.What do you all think? Thanks to Jim at Esi for hooking me up on the plow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice looking RTV and plow. You should post some action shots and tell us how it works.


----------



## jmorgan71587 (Sep 7, 2011)

hopefully it will get used friday!!!!!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

How much was that


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for coming by we appreciate the business! You are gonna love it!


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

looks cool should plow good


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome looking setup!


----------

